# Dead Cat Found.



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dead Cat Found On Village Road Enfield EN1 On Sunday 23rd February. 
North London.

Gumtree has removed the link for anyone trying to access it, as they say they do not allow these ads anymore. Cat was found on Village Road, Enfield, North London EN1 at the junction of Teynham Avenue Enfield EN1 on Sunday 23rd February. The cat had no collar and was taken to Village Vets in Winchmore Hill where it was found to have no microchip. The vets will keep it for seven days and then it will be sent for disposal. If you know who owns this cat please ask them to contact Village Vets on 020 8360 2020. Thanks


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

What a shame, microchipping isn't expensive, don't know why people don't do it, I think it should be compulsory for both cats and dogs


----------

